# Harvard Creates Solar Material Database Using WCG



## Kreij (Jun 24, 2013)

Thought you all might like this ....

http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/41333.wss



> Harvard's Clean Energy project -- which screened the molecules using World Community Grid, an IBM-managed (NYSE: IBM) virtual supercomputer that harnesses the surplus computer power donated by volunteers -- is believed to be the most extensive investigation of quantum chemicals ever performed.



Well done Crunchers.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2013)

I saw this as a Notice in BOINC yesterday--very exciting to see our computing power going to good use!


----------

